# Massey had triplets.   First one stuck  911



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

OK.  My 4 year old doe had triplets.  First she went into labor around noon yesterday.  Her water broke around 3.  She pushed and pushed.  Around 8 last night I helped turn the baby the correct way and it came out.  It was still born.  Ten minutes later  she had another.  She got up twenty minutes later and nursed the new little boy.  I gave her her space and went to bed.  This morning I got up to my surprise she was on her side still in labor.  I gloved up and found another kid turned sideways inside her.  It took a while to get this one straight.  The front feet came out first but I could never get the head around.  I then turned the whole baby around and took back feet and it slid right out.  It as well waqs still born.   What do I need to do for her?????

Tom


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2011)

I would get her on antibiotics and maybe even do a flush since you had to go in. Has she passed her placenta? It also probably wouldn't hurt to give her some Oxytocin and even some Banamine.

Keep a good eye on her. Maybe add some molasses to her water.

Sorry you had such a hard time.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you had such a hard time w/ her.

Just so you know for next time, if they push and push (I mean like they REALLY mean it) for more than an hour, and nothing happens... it's usually a good idea to go in and see what's going on.

I second keeping an eye on her, antibiotics, and oxytocin if she hasn't passed her placenta w/ in 6 hrs.

What kind of doe is she?


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry about the difficult birth, keeping my fingers crossed that the one baby and mom do ok


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

Massey is a Kiko/Boer.  I went to TSC and got a fresh supply of pen-g.  I gave her 3cc's.  She weighs around 130.  I also got her a nutridrench.  I gave her 1 oz of that.  When I went inside her both times I had on new gloves that had never been touched.  I was very, very, very careful not to contaminate her.  

I have been in goats for a little over a year now.  We have had 16 kids wo/ any problems other then one of them scoured on us.  I was really trying to let mother nature take its place.  But lesson learned for sure.  About an hour of pushing and no luck = investigate the issue.

I have milked the colostrum from her and given almost 12 cc's to the little boy twice who we are now calling him "Stuckey".  

i have cleaned all of her backside to keep flies off and iodined his naval.  Lets see what happens in the next few hours.  

Keeping fingers crossed
Tom


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh.


Explain a uterine flush

Tom


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

You squirt antibiotic solution into their uterus and then block it off (my vet had a nifty contraption rigged up to do this with)...then release the valve and the 'icky stuff' comes out.

If she passed her placenta ok, I wouldn't worry about a flush, though....Out of probably 400 kiddings, that was the one time we did a flush (retained placenta).

I don't ever go into a doe unless I feel I have to....
Thankfully, 90% of the time or more I don't.   But when there's something not right, it's better (IMHO) to interfere than lose one or more or the mom.  

We all learn that the hard way, though...that's how I set my hour limit...I lost kids to a doe who'd been pushing 3 hrs before.  
Generally if I go in after an hour, the kids are still alive / able to be brought around.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

I am not 100% certain that she has passed her placenta.  So much stuff was coming out during the last baby retrival.  She is not bleeding at all.  I tried to be oh so gentle doing everything.  I only made her scream twice.  When I tried to get the head forward.  THats when I grabbed the back feet and went that way.  I am going to give her some more pen g  in 3 more hours and feed the baby.  Time will tell.  Thanks all for the advice thus far.  Will keep you all posted as to outcome./


Tom


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2011)

You will want to give her 4cc per 100 lbs of the Pen G.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 3, 2011)

Is she up and moving around? Has she eaten anything at all? Nutridrench or molasses in warm water may pursuade her to drink more. 

I went through a very similar  scenario last yr. My very first kidding.

I hope she does well for you.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

she wont get up just yet.  She sets with head  half way up.  I just gave her a 100 lb dose of banamine paste.  She seems to not pant as hard.  Since I should have given her 4 ccs of Pen g shouldn't I just wait till next dose and give her 4 at that time?  I gave her drench and pen at 12:00.  Giving next round around 5:00 unless you all think differently.  Her baby sure is missin mom.  He just got fed again via syringe from moms colostrum.  Mom isn't bleeding at all from vagina.  Small amounts of clear discharge.

TX

Tom


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you tried getting her up? My doe wouldn't get up. I called a vet out. He first checked for uterine tears and then wanted her up on her feet. We lifted her and held her up for awhile until she would stand on her own. It's a 2 person job getting a 120 lb doe up off the ground. 

I think you should persuade her to get up. She needs to be eating hay to keep her rumen moving. If you have probios you could give her some. 

Here's a trick that works for me. Try putting a whole bale in front of her. They seem to feel like they're getting away with something if they get to pull a bale apart. When she's interested, move it away from her just a bit so she'll get up. If she likes apples, put a cut up apple on top of the bale.


I am not an expert. I've been through this. Good luck.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

Massey expired!

We have a nice little 6.5 lb baby boy to bottle feed now..

Tom


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 3, 2011)

Most likely from a uterine tear. My doe did as well. I know how hard it can be. 

Enjoy your moments with the little guy... He needs you


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

...............


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so sorry 

I hope the baby pulls though for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## mistee (Apr 3, 2011)

omg,, i am sooooo sorry... that is really hard when one doesnt make it....


----------



## PattySh (Apr 3, 2011)

Very sorry to read about the loss of your doe and the stillborn kids. I sure hope the little buckling does well.


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 3, 2011)

So very sorry 

Thank you for sharing so us other new ones can learn from you.  She didn't pass in vane.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 3, 2011)

Most definetely a huge lesson learned from this..   


Tom


----------

